# Trolling motor batteries



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like a quick pole on who is using what kind of trolling motor batteries. Price and where to get them. I am using a 24V 80lb thrust Riptide Ipilot and it had 2 marine starter batteries for it and was only getting about 3-4 hours on a full charge. I know it should be a 31 class battery just want some opinions on cost, brand and such. I am looking at the Optima blue tops but for $346 bucks after taxes and core for just 1 of them thats kind of steep. But I am thinking I will make out better in the long run if I just bite the bullet.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Deep cycle from Walmart. Been using them for years and zero issues. You don't have to spend stupid money on batteries. Starting batteries don't work to well on a TM. Right at $100 each.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have Optima AGM. I have taken the boat out 4 times, using the tm for the majority of the day, and still haven't charged them. Trying to get an idea about how long I have out of a charge.


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've always had great luck with the Wal-Mart batteries


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure most of you know this, but your deep cycle batteries need to be charged fully after each use and not right before a trip. You will get better battery life that way.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Another vote for the Walmart batteries and for charging them ASAP when you return from a trip.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I'm sure most of you know this, but your deep cycle batteries need to be charged fully after each use and not right before a trip. You will get better battery life that way.


 ^^^^ THIS ^^^^^ 
I keep mine on battery tender. Optima Gel...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

CurDog said:


> ^^^^ THIS ^^^^^
> I keep mine on battery tender. Optima Gel...


How long have you had them? I went with AGM over gel, since they claim gel doesn't last as long in high temps. I may go with gel next time just to compare the two.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Walmart deep cycles are good. O'Reilly's group 31 deep cycles are even better. (and cheaper)


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

MrFish said:


> How long have you had them? I went with AGM over gel, since they claim gel doesn't last as long in high temps. I may go with gel next time just to compare the two.


2 years thus far, no problems yet... run them 24v on trolling motor. I run them alot and have not yet ran out of juice. After each outing, I hook up the battery tenders on 2amp. (max amp anyway). I used to do 15amp after each outing, on reg. deep cycle batteries, then drop down to 2 amps to top 'em off. Seems just going straight to 2 amps after each outing works best, at least I think so for me.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I use Interstate Deep Cycle batteries and I got them from Harbor View. Don't remember exactly what I paid but I did price check everywhere locally and they had the best price. Keep both of them and the starting battery on a 3 bank charger.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had great success w/ the Wal-Mart batteries and I'm a heavy TM user.

Harbo, you should look at using deep cycle vs. a starting battery for the TM.
I also plug them in immediately when I return home on a minn-kota dual bank charger.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Deep cycle from Walmart. Been using them for years and zero issues. You don't have to spend stupid money on batteries. Starting batteries don't work to well on a TM. Right at $100 each.


I use the same and have a 71 - 24 volt on my boat. When i use my troller....it gets a workout and I only charge mine every other trip.....my last battery was a month before the 2 year warranty expiration date and it cappedout! WWally worldgave me another one no questions asked!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I also use interstate and I have never had them even get weak after a good 6 hours of fishing and I use my iPilot anchor function A LOT. I am also a big believer in charging them as soon as I get boat washed down and on the parking pad


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been happy with the remans/seconds from the Interstate store off Avalon Blvd. Warrantee isn't as long, but they always seemed to last fine. Last one I got was about $40.


----------



## Fleisch (Apr 10, 2012)

Once you decide on your batteries invest in a Battery Tender Plus......it will extend the life of your batteries


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

West marine group 27 agm. Have had 5 onboard for going on 5 years now. 3 for trolling mtr. and two for starts and accessories. chargers on all. always plug them in when finished fishing.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the input. Good information:thumbsup:


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> I've been happy with the remans/seconds from the Interstate store off Avalon Blvd. Warrantee isn't as long, but they always seemed to last fine. Last one I got was about $40.


I did check with them first but they had no seconds when I was looking.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Quick update I went with the D31 Blue top Optimas. I am very pleased with them seems like they will run for days. Only thing I didn't like was the price! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## parrotview (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi buds I'm new to this I'm thinking of buy a surtees boat 7.8m just need more info on boat first thing stability ride in rough weather sharp chops fish ability towing quality product motor power thanks


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

*TM Battery*

I use Walmart Everstart Deep Cycle NC27. I also immediately replace some of the water with a battery conditioner called Inox I buy at Gatlins on Beal Parkway. Just replaced a TM battery this weekend that I installed 07/2009, cost $82.00. I also charge the batteries immediately after use to reduce scaling on the cells. When the boat is in the driveway I always keep the batteries connected to my Minn Kota charger that I installed in 2004 when I bought the boat.


----------

